# Will not come out of Park



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

truck finally passed inception now today it will not come out of Park. its like its stuck even truck on and foot on brake...think its something with brakes ? cause it dose not click when going from park to drive any ideas? now its this whats next :realmad: it works some times but other times its stuck. truck is a 96 1500.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It could be your nutral safety switch.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DareDog;1290388 said:


> truck finally passed inception now today it will not come out of Park. its like its stuck even truck on and foot on brake...think its something with brakes ? cause it dose not click when going from park to drive any ideas? now its this whats next :realmad: it works some times but other times its stuck. truck is a 96 1500.


Does the shifter move but the transmission stays in gear? Or can you not even move the shifter?



mercer_me;1290444 said:


> It could be your nutral safety switch.


How would a range switch keep the truck from shifting?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

shifter will not move out of park, just started doing it this week, where is neutral safety switch located?


for now keep it Neutral with wood blocks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm a little confused. Is it in Park or not? Or is it just very difficult to get out of Park?

Does your parking brake work? I only ask because that might be a more convenient way to secure the truck rather than jumping out with some wooden blocks.

If the truck starts in Neutral and Park, and only Neutral and Park, the range -aka neutral safety - switch is fine.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

start the truck up and it is in Park and the shifter is stuck there and will not come out of park,

parking brake not sure if it works not dont really want to try it. i have another person with me so they get out and put blocks under it.

i did get shifter to come out of park after i pump brake 5 times really fast.

I put new brake switch in it last weekend maybe its that dont have it in right?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When trying to get out of park just turn the steering wheel a little and see if that works.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

tried that still same thing, 

But now tonight it works fine..maybe it just needed to be used?


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

DareDog;1290504 said:


> start the truck up and it is in Park and the shifter is stuck there and will not come out of park,
> 
> parking brake not sure if it works not dont really want to try it. i have another person with me so they get out and put blocks under it.
> 
> ...


That is the first place I would start.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

ok so now it worrks off and on some times works great other times stuck in Park.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

DareDog;1290579 said:


> ok so now it worrks off and on some times works great other times stuck in Park.


Do your brake lights act up (as in, don't work) at the same time as you are having the "park" issue?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What did you use for a brake light switch, and did you use a new clip?

That's a fun project, isn't it.....


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes it is and it was not even the problem! got it at advance for 10.50 not sure of name..did not put clip back in it. today again works fine maybe it needed to get broken in with the new switch? 

brake lights work fine.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So you don't have a clip on it now?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

yes there is no clip in it


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

went threw 2 clips and finally got it in! clip is in and works great now. its all ready for my road test in it in 4 weeks!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There you go


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

> truck finally passed inception





> parking brake not sure if it works not dont really want to try it.


Huh? Dunno about NY, but you can't get a sticker in MA without a working parking brake.

Check the parking brake and fix it if its broken. Use it when you park on uneven surfaces so the truck isn't held in place by the transmission in park. It'll be alot easier to get in and take it our of park that way too.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't remember the last time the park brake was checked in my vehicles for an inspection. Guess it depends on what you drive and where you take them up here.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, amazing how different it can be. Here they have you put the parking brake on, put it in gear and step on the gas while watching your taillights in a mirror.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Maine state inspection law states that parking brake must be operational and hold a load, but I never checked them on auto trannies. The only time I checked the parking brake for a sticker was with a manual trans.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mayhem;1291254 said:


> Wow, amazing how different it can be. Here they have you put the parking brake on, put it in gear and step on the gas while watching your taillights in a mirror.


That's how it should be done.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

mayhem;1291243 said:


> Huh? Dunno about NY, but you can't get a sticker in MA without a working parking brake.
> 
> Check the parking brake and fix it if its broken. Use it when you park on uneven surfaces so the truck isn't held in place by the transmission in park. It'll be alot easier to get in and take it our of park that way too.


all they do here is put it on a computer and then check over the truck.


----------

